# Eyefinity - 3 Monitore - Displayport



## hezmana (8. Januar 2010)

Guten Tag,
erstmal möchte ich um Entschuldigung bitten, falls die Frage schon -zig mal gestellt wurde.
Ich habe vor, demnächst ein Eyefinitysystem zu nutzen. Da mir bis jetzt allerdings der 3te Monitor dafür fehlt, stellt sich die Frage, was für Spezifikationen dieser haben muss. Ich weiß, das ich den 3ten Monitor per Displayport anschließen muss. Allerdings kosten displayportfähige Monitore ja einen Haufen Geld, weswegen sich ein normaler Monitor mit DVI eher anbieten würde.
Jetzt die Frage:
Um alle 3 Monitore nutzen zu können, bräuchte ich da einen extra Adapter von Displayport auf DVI (wie von Sapphire), oder reicht ein profanes 15€ Dispalyport-auf-DVI-Kabel?


----------



## midnight (8. Januar 2010)

Wenn es so ein Kabel gibt, dann sollte das auch funktionieren. Ich habs nicht probiert, aber funktionieren sollte es.

so far


----------



## Marquis (10. Januar 2010)

Nein, die funktionieren nicht, du brauchst einen aktiven DP auf DVI Adapter, wie der von Sapphire.

Bei mir läuft Eyefinity über einen DP auf VGA Adapter, warum die funktionieren kann ich dir nicht sagen, hier ein link:HP DisplayPort-auf-VGA-Adapter (AS615AA) Spezifikationen - HP Klein- und Mittelunternehmen Produkte
Leider läuft das ganze etwas zickig und wie es bei anderen Auflösungen als 3 mal 1680x1050(5040x1050) ist, kann ich dir nicht mit bestimmtheit sagen (bei nicht Widescreen Auflösungen funktionieren sie afaik gar nicht). Zusätzlich verlierst du natürlich Bildqualität wg. Digital zu Analog.

Ich würde dir raten auf den Sapphire Adapter zu warten, dann kannst du auch gut 3 identische Monitore benutzen, da du wahrscheinlich schon 2 mit DVI hat. Ist imho die Variante mit der besten P/L.


----------



## Kezu (11. Januar 2010)

Dell hat woweit ich weiß einen dp monitor für rund 240€ das kannst du mit dem Preis für Adapter und billigen Monitor vergleichen denn die aktiven Adapter sind recht teuer
hier der link DELL Dell Professional P2210 22 Zoll Breitbild Flachbildschirm - Schwarz (TCO03) : Dell Flachbildschirm Displays | Dell Deutschland


----------

